
C2goasm:C to Go Assembly - koolhead17
https://blog.minio.io/c2goasm-c-to-go-assembly-bb723d2f777f
======
justinclift
Seems like a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14412919](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14412919)

